# Mineral rock information



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Just bringing something to peoples attention so that I don't need to explain to each individual pm about this.

Mineral rock for Crystals in particular. DO NOT make your shrimp whiter. However, it does give your shrimp access to minerals such as calcium for it to molt easier. Thickness and whiteness in a shrimp is determined through genetics. There are products in the market that can make your shrimp whiter. However, me personally, I do not use them. Reason being is the products that make your shrimp "thicker" in terms of color is not permanent and no, it does not pass down to the offspring. After each molt, it comes back off and one would need to re-dose the powder to keep them thick. Also, I don't think a shrimp like humans would like to wear a fur coat on all year round =P

I've been asked whether or not the mineral rock can be broken into pieces and then used in multiple tanks. Instead of letting you guys try it out. I thought i'd try it and show you the results.























The mineral rock on the left is the cut piece and the one on the right is the un-tampered piece.

Results: As long as you break it in one hit like with a chisel and its a clean fracture. There would be no compromise to the mineral rock. However, if it were to break into many pieces. The overall longevity of the mineral rock would be greatly reduced. Please keep in mind that once mineral rock initially enters water. It will crumble a little and then it will stop.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Frank.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You sure that's mineral rock?  j/k

Thanks for sharing Frank!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> You sure that's mineral rock?  j/k
> 
> Thanks for sharing Frank!


lol, iunno =) you tell me  I got alot more where that came from, my secret stash lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jiang604 said:


> lol, iunno =) you tell me  I got alot more where that came from, my secret stash lol


So that's how you get everyone addicted to your shrimps!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> So that's how you get everyone addicted to your shrimps!


crap! you figured it out!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Frank, I meant to ask you. What is the mineral rock composed of?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Hey Frank, I meant to ask you. What is the mineral rock composed of?


I don't think you want to know


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I don't think you want to know


LOL @ this post


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I don't think you want to know


lol, quit it your cracking me up =P

Its basically a type of bentonite(which does comprise of montmorillonite), more specifically, Calcium bentonite which is why it is more softer. It consists of roughly 16-17 different minerals but has a much higher calcium content.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! Nice to know...If I ever get back into keeping Crays this stuff would be neat to have. Thanks! 

LOL gucci


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

So basically it's the same as montmorillonite clay that we see in pond stores for koi but in a rock form..

like this? http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15931&highlight=montmorillonite



Jiang604 said:


> lol, quit it your cracking me up =P
> 
> Its basically a type of bentonite(which does comprise of montmorillonite), more specifically, Calcium bentonite which is why it is more softer. It consists of roughly 16-17 different minerals but has a much higher calcium content.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

souldct said:


> So basically it's the same as montmorillonite clay that we see in pond stores for koi but in a rock form..
> 
> like this? http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15931&highlight=montmorillonite


nope, as I said. It does comprise of but is not all montmorillonite. There key element is the difference in calcium levels.


----------

